

Spoof on Pixar lamp animation replaced with NSA camera - nicklovescode
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55D-ybnYQSs&feature=youtu.be

======
Splendor
It's too bad folks at the NSA will be high-fiving each other over the cool new
mascot someone made for them.

